# Dial an exchange credits



## khalil (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi

Can someone tell me if i deposit a week more than 11 months in advance to dial an exchange will i get 3 credits as other exchange companies like platinum interchange give 3 credits for weeks that are deposited 11 months before check-inn


----------



## Ask DAE (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello, 

We do not offer 3 credits for 1 deposit for weeks deposited more than 11 months in advance. 

We do however, offer you a longer time to use your credit if you deposit early. If you deposit more than six months in advance we always start your three year credit from the check in date rather than from your date of deposit. This gives you up to 4 years to find the vacation you want if you deposit early with us. 

Thanks for the inquiry!


----------



## khalil (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Dae

Is it Dial an exchanges worldwide that offer this deal from day of check in to find a exchange ?

Why dont your have specials for members that deposit in advance to get atleast 2 credits


----------



## Travelclam (Jan 2, 2013)

*extra credit question*

I also would ask similar question; why not offer extra credit (or bonus week as other exchange companies sometimes term it) to members who deposit way early, or with weeks and resorts that are high in demand?  that would help DAE attract more deposits would it not?


----------



## gomo2010 (Jan 3, 2013)

They have done it in the past.  Just keep checking their website each month for what offers are available.


----------



## khalil (Jan 4, 2013)

gomo2010, please send me a pm when DAE has deals like this as i am forced to deposit my week with platinum interchange in 2014 11 months in advance to extra credits and bonus.


----------



## Ask DAE (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello, 

We do indeed offer 2 for 1 credits as a promotion many times over the course of the year. We offer them for early deposits as well as for what we call "Primetime Rewards" deposits. Following is the Primetime list for what qualifies as a Primetime week. In a separate post, I will add the early deposit special for January. 

*January Primetime Rewards Special*
Win an iPad Mini!We're starting 2013 off with a bang — bank a week in one of our Primetime Rewards destinations between Jan. 1 and Mar. 31, 2013, abd be entered into a drawing to win an iPad Mini!

Please call 1-800-468-1799 to bank your Primetime week with one of our friendly Exchange Consultants.

The Primetime Rewards program is designed to reward members who deposit high-demand weeks into the DAE pool. Qualifications are based on member requests, inquiries and general demand. There's no color-coding or trade power calculations — simply put, if you have a week our members want, we'll give you a great deal for it!

Here are the current qualifications used to determine a Primetime week:

1. Must be a one-bedroom or larger accommodation 
2. Deposit must be received at least six (6) months from the check-in date
3. Must be located in the following areas in the following seasons:

Canada

BC, Vancouver - All year 
BC, Whistler - All year 
Quebec - Spring and Summer 
USA

AZ, Sedona - All year 
CA, Anaheim - All year 
CA, California Coastline - All year 
CA, San Francisco - All year (Studios/hotel accepted) 
CO, Apen/Vail/Breckenridge - Ski season 
FL, Keys - All year 
FL, Panhandle - Summer 
HI, All Islands - All year 
LA, New Orleans - All year 
MA, Cape Cod - Summer 
NV, Las Vegas - All year 
NY, New York City - All year 
OR, Coastline - Summer 
SC, Hilton Head Island - All year 
VA, Virginia Beach - Summer 
WA, Coastline - Summer 
Please note that this is not an online offer. Members will have to call in and speak to one of our Exchange Consultants to get their Primetime Reward. So call 1-800-468-1799 today!


----------



## Ask DAE (Jan 4, 2013)

*January Early Deposit Special*
Win an iPod Touch!If you bank your one-bedroom or larger room at least six months early between Jan. 1 and Mar. 31, 2013, and you'll be entered into a drawing to win an iPod Touch!

Don't forget — time is money, so why not save some of both? Deposit early and get more time — three years from your deposited week's check-in date, in fact. That's three-plus years to plan the vacation of your dreams!

At Dial An Exchange, we know vacation planning can get complicated. That's why we like to keep things simple. Deposit your week early, and we'll give you plenty of time to decide how and where you want to use your credit!

And, as always, if you have any questions, please call one of our Exchange Consultants at 1-800-468-1799.


----------

